# Batch resave ALL libraries at once?



## Phryq

So it seems you can click batch-resave in Konakt, and select the top directory containing *all* of you Kontakt instruments. I'm doing it now and it seems to work. Much better than going one library at a time.


But maybe it won't really work properly? Am I going to screw something up?


----------



## AdamAlake

Works perfectly fine, as long as the folder contains nothing but libraries.


----------



## Phryq

Hmmm, for me it contains a couple synths and VSTs as well (I'm not the most organized person). Seems to be going, but very slowly.


----------



## AdamAlake

Phryq said:


> Hmmm, for me it contains a couple synths and VSTs as well (I'm not the most organized person). Seems to be going, but very slowly.



Unless it throws a bunch of errors at you, you are in the clear.


----------



## wst3

Be VERY careful doing Batch Re-save for anything more than a single library.

In theory it should work, but even if you just do all the libraries from a single developer it can get confused it there are more than one file with a specific name, e.g. "sample01.wav"

Do not ask me how I know this...


----------



## babylonwaves

let me just add that I had much better results batch-saving in the standalone version of Kontakt vs. the VST/AU plug-in. technically re-saving everything in one go works, but your mileage might vary depending on the size of your entire library.


----------



## Phryq

Ok, after about 9 hours, I've hit cancel.

Tomorrow, I will try again, resaving each library individually.

Let this be a lesson to all you(s) internets people of the future.


----------



## sazema

wst3 said:


> Be VERY careful doing Batch Re-save for anything more than a single library.
> 
> In theory it should work, but even if you just do all the libraries from a single developer it can get confused it there are more than one file with a specific name, e.g. "sample01.wav"
> 
> Do not ask me how I know this...



Absolutely.


----------



## EvilDragon

I would never do such thing. Go one by one, it's the safest method, and it's faster, since every time you point to just that one library folder, the pool of samples to go through and compare is much smaller compared to how it would be if you selected one overarching folder.

It is, however, quite a bit more RSI-inducing


----------



## wst3

Just for grins I wrote a PERL script (had the interpreter handy) to automate the process. Pointed it at the Kontakt Library disk and let it rip. And it actually worked (why do I always sound surprised?) right up to the point where it hit a library that had missing samples (I moved a couple samples to create the error state). So the next step is to dig into system calls to see if I can get around that.


----------



## Phryq

Now I'm getting this error







I'm only resaving 1 library at a time.


----------



## MA-Simon

Phryq said:


>


Are you shure you have no folder open, instrument loaded or daw open? If you had this instrument open anywhere that same day without restarting your pc, closing the software it was opened in, this can happen if it is still referenced somewhere. You could also check if you have writing privileges on that folder.


----------



## Phryq

Yes, my problem was indeed not having write permissions.

I even read about people having that problem before starting the resave, and rather than checking thought "why would I not have write permissions?" and dismissed the idea. :I


----------



## Phryq

Yes, that was exactly my problem. Thanks!!


----------



## smallberries

wst3 said:


> Just for grins I wrote a PERL script (had the interpreter handy) to automate the process.



care to share that?


----------



## Tristan Elias

Quick question here.

I have manually moved non-KP libraries into KP library folders so that I may access them from the Kontakt menu more easily. (i.e. I moved Spitfire Harp library into my Spitfire Percussion folder)

Is there any risk in batch resaving the master folder (Spitfire Perc) or even just the smaller folder within (Spitfire Harp)?


----------



## chocobitz825

Tristan Elias said:


> Quick question here.
> 
> I have manually moved non-KP libraries into KP library folders so that I may access them from the Kontakt menu more easily. (i.e. I moved Spitfire Harp library into my Spitfire Percussion folder)
> 
> Is there any risk in batch resaving the master folder (Spitfire Perc) or even just the smaller folder within (Spitfire Harp)?




In my experience, doing this resulted in slower response from kontakt. When I did this with Orchestral Tools expansion, packs, every time i returned to the root folder level, and tried to open another folder, kontakt would take a long time to load up the content.

I found that the better experience was to keep the folders separate as usual, and instead open up each nki file individually, then do "save as", with the "patch only" and "absolute sample paths" selected. I saved that file into the KP library folder where I wanted it, and now they all show up in the official KP library area, but it doesnt complicate the source files and system.

(For example, now I have a subfolder in the Spitfire Alternative Strings KP library for Sacconi Solo Strings)


----------



## EvilDragon

By using the absolute sample paths option you're making even more work for yourself down the road if you ever move the library to another drive...


----------



## AlexRuger

wst3 said:


> Just for grins I wrote a PERL script (had the interpreter handy) to automate the process. Pointed it at the Kontakt Library disk and let it rip. And it actually worked (why do I always sound surprised?) right up to the point where it hit a library that had missing samples (I moved a couple samples to create the error state). So the next step is to dig into system calls to see if I can get around that.


Apologies for bumping a dead thread, but could you share that script? I'm looking to batch-resave all the libraries on multiple rigs at once, and how one would go about targeting and automating an app that (to the best of my knowledge) doesn't have an API is beyond me.


----------

